# How Do I Move Third Party Libraries to New Locations in Kontakt 5.6.8?



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 6, 2017)

I recently got an SSD and I've been gradually moving some of my libraries there. Essentially, if I feel something isn't loading fast enough or isn't working at its best, I move it to the SSD. I followed the instructions I found online. I went in Kontakt and removed the library. Then I went to the new location, added it, and activated it with the serial number.

It worked like a charm until the recent Kontakt upgrade. 

Now when I remove a library from the Kontakt menu it is gone and I can't get it back. When I try to reinstall the library in its new location. Kontakt sends me to Native Access, which asks for my serial. When I provide it, it keeps the directory where the library was ORIGINALLY installed, not the one where I've moved it. This despite me previously setting up the directory where the new library is in my Native Access preferences.

Once I put the third party library back where it was, the library is still in Komplete Kontrol, where it works fine, but the library is no longer in my Kontakt sidebar menu. 

With all my official NI libraries, there's an easy workaround. I delete the instrument in Windows Control Panel and then it turns up in Native Access again as available to be installed. Then I set up the directory I want it to be installed in my Native Access preferences. 

This is an issue that only comes up with third party libraries that have paid NI to let their libraries work in Kontakt player. 

Anybody have a suggestion for me? 

I know that some have managed to roll back their version of Kontakt to a previous version. That would take care of my issue. How would I do that?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jun 6, 2017)

same probleme here:/


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 6, 2017)

A couple of things that I think will help:

- In the 'Options' window of Kontakt 5.6.8 (the small gear looking thing), there is now a 'Libraries' tab on the left. Removing a library simply unchecks it from this list... just check the box and it will re-appear in the library list of the browser.

-No need to remove a library just to change its location. Simply move the library folder to where you want it, re-open Kontakt, and the listing in the browser will now have an exclamation point and a 'locate' option, where you can manually 'browse for folder' and set the location just like before.


----------

